# Jointing Touch-up with Bosch Colt



## harpone (Feb 6, 2013)

I jointed my small supply of walnut boards 1/4" to 5/8" thick. When I go to edge glue some of the stock, I am pretty sure I will find some edges not as square as I would like. Can I clamp a straight edge to the stock and route anything that needs a little trim? I have seen a recommendation involving an aluminum angle attached to a board and another that uses a steel straight edge. As usual I am looking for the most economical solution. BTW my scroll saw has a 20" limit so I don't really need anything longer than 24"


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

speed square clamped to the board as a guide and a trim bit in your router...

.


----------

